# Chef Isaac Or ? ? ?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

JB:

A simple way and one of my favorites.... Excuse me for not having amounts of ingrednets. 

mayo
mustard, stone ground
honey

bread crumbs
salt
black pepper
chicken breast

honey

Take the mayo, mustard and honey and mix it together. Take bread crumbs and salt and pepper in a seperate bowl and mix those ingredients. Dip the chicken in the mayo mixture and then in the bread crumb mixture. In a saute pan, add a little veg oil and sear the chicken on both sides and place on a baking sheet. Drizzle with honey and finish in the oven. 

When done, do another light drizzle

Enjoy.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a perenniel favorite as well...
this works for boneless chicken (I like to use thighs, but breasts work as well)

cut up chicken into bite sized pieces
Season chicken with salt pepper and a little cayenne (to taste - I use quite a bit don't eliminate it though, since the heat of the cayenne is a nice counter point to the sweet of the honey)
dredge in cornstarch and pan fry until nice and golden
drizzle honey over and lots of sesame seeds
cook about a minute more to caramelize the honey and toast the sesame seeds. Serve over rice.

Petra


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot, will print an take home with me this weekend:


JB:}


----------

